# First outing with CCW and 92



## Guest (Feb 10, 2006)

So, I spent my first night out carrying my 92. Basically, I just went to a little diner where I usually eat and then walked the dog. I guess it felt kinda weird, yet comfortable. I'm curious though...How many here carry pretty much everywhere you go?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I carry everywhere, but when I first got the permit in 1996, it did feel a little strange in the beginning. I have heard others say the same as well.

When U first start, U worry if anyone is noticing, if there is a noticible bulge, etc. That's part of it.

Now, after 10 years, I have been doing it for so long that I am relaxed. After a month or so of it, U will start to feel more comfortable.


----------



## HighVelocity (Jan 29, 2006)

I carry everyday, everywhere that's not prohibited by law. 30.06, 51%, Fed building etc.
I don't do business with places that are posted 30.06 (penal code for disallowing liscensed carry), like the big Mills Mall. They even have their parking lots posted so they won't get a nickel of my money.
Once you've been carrying for a while, you'll find that you feel a bit off when you DON'T have it. Like leaving home without your wristwatch on.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Gun goes on with my pants comes off when they do. or If I must go were not allow. Ky doesn't worry about posting signs all they can do is if the see you have weapon ask you to leave. If your dumb and refuse then the Law get in picture.

If I not carrying I don't feel right. But I started in the mid 70's also.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The 92FS is a big gun to CCW - come summer, I think you will have a problem 

It's not necessarily the barrel length, but the handle length that is typically a problem.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> The 92FS is a big gun to CCW - come summer, I think you will have a problem
> 
> It's not necessarily the barrel length, but the handle length that is typically a problem.


You're right about that! I'm hoping the cougar will be a little easier to conceal...if not, I guess I'll need to buy another gun... :yawinkle:


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

I guess I'll need to buy another gun... 

We always need to buy another gun :-D That the fun part oc CCW buying lots of guns and holsters. You need guns from naked &120 degrees to 90 below zero In other words little guns to big guns and a whole lot in between


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

If I'm not working then it's a sure bet I'm carrying!!


----------



## Nick (Apr 7, 2006)

The first day after I got my CCW I decided to test it out by going down to a local mini-mart and pick up a few things. Well I didn't have a holster yet and decided to Mexican-carry it. Bad idea. After I had loaded up my arms with milk, bread, and a few canned goods I was standing in an aisle and noticed my gun, a not-so-small Ruger P91DC 40cal sliding down my shorts leg! Crap! I'm trying to keep it from moving any further while my arms are full. I'm sure all my odd moving around must have looked like I was trying to shoplift but I somehow managed to put down the items at the end of the aisle and get the damn gun back into the waistband while I had my back to the cash register. That was the last time I Mexican-carried. I now shove a KelTec P-11 into my back pocket but am looking to sell it and get a Kahr.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Funny.

I never carry w/o a holster, unless it is a tiny pocket gun.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

When I first started Carrying, I was conscious of my gun, but after a while it just becomes a part of your dress. My problem now is carrying it somewhere I'm not supposed to unaware.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Heck, when police ask people for descriptions - no one can usually get things right. So, most people pay no attention to their surroundings. i don't really worry about it when I am carrying.. No one is looking for bulges.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

I've been carrying 40 years and now it feels strange to not have that weight on my hip if I have to leave it home.

AFS


----------

